
Show HN: Anonysize – Get gift sizes and ideas with an anonymous text - callmeed
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/anonysize/id1060971906
======
vanous
"security" question on a login form: "What's your favorite sports team".
Anonymous message asking the same. Would I reply? Probably not.

Also, the question might reveal the future present. Perhaps ask more questions
at once to mask the real intent. Still, I would not reply to this, not sure
what the solution would be.

~~~
callmeed
Thanks, I hadn't thought about security questions. Even though I've never
encountered ones matching the questions Anonysize asks, I'm sure they exist.

I have been watching the logs of messages and about 20% of messages get a "?"
or "Who is this?" response ... I'm hoping I can do some A/B testing to see
what messaging works best.

------
zghst
Needs some polish, but nonetheless a fantastic concept!

~~~
callmeed
Thanks. "Polish" isn't my strongest suit.

------
nematode
Seems nifty for the intended purpose, but then the unintended uses are many.
Anonymous threats, for instance. Any mechanism for reporting abuse?

~~~
mirimir
> Anonymous threats, for instance.

[https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111003162828A...](https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111003162828AApoFwE)

